# Day care is a service WHICH / IN WHICH children or dependent adults are cared for



## f0calor

Merhabalar,

"Day care is a service in which children or dependent adults are cared for while the person who normally cares for them cannot do so"

Bu cümlede neden "in which" yerine "which" kullanamıyoruz ?

Teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

_Which_ kullanıyorsam, okuyucuya şunu demek istiyorum: _bir önceki sözcüğü şimdi başka bir cümlenin öznesi veya nesnesi olarak kullanacağım, ona göre.

_"Day care is a service which ---"
O hâlde bir önceki sözcük olan _service_ bir sonraki cümlenin öznesi veya nesnesi olabilir mi bakalım: _children or dependent adults are cared for...
_Cümlenin fiili var: are cared
Cümlenin öznesi var: children or dependent adults
Cümlenin nesnesi olamaz; çünkü _passive_ bir cümle.

O hâlde durum şu: benim öznem var, nesneye de ihtiyacım yok. Dolayısıyla _yalnızca __which_ hiçbir işime yaramıyor.
"In which" ise artık _mekân_ belirtiyor. Yani _ki orada_. "Ki orada çocuklara bakılır," mantıklı bir cümle. "In which" yerine "where" de diyebilirdik.


----------



## f0calor

çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## sufler

"in which"in kullanılmasına gerek var çünkü çocuklar ve ya bağımlı yetişkinler _(nerede?) _bakılıyor_ ->_ bu hizmetin (service) kapsamın*da*/için*de *bakılıyor. 
Türkçedeki "-de/-da" ekinin anlamı İngilizceye "in" sözcüğüyle çevirilebilir.
"Which" kelimesinden önce "in" kullanımı, o kişilere bakımın hizmetin kapsamında olduğunu belirtiyor.


----------



## xpijobs

@Rallino Hocam bu kısımda nasıl bir çeviri yapabiliriz tam çözemedim
" dependent adults are cared for while the person who normally cares for them cannot do so "


----------



## Rallino

Bakıma muhtaç yetişkinlere, normalde onlarla ilgilenen insanların (evlat, eş, dost vs.) aynı hizmeti veremediği durumlarda, bakılan bir sistemmiş "day care" denilen şey.

Bu minvalde bir şey. Siz daha güzel çevirirsiniz.


----------



## xpijobs

hocam çok sağolun


----------

